# Finally! 2015 Dargel HDX Kat w/New E-tech Gen 2 300build



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

I will be posting pictures throughout the build of my new Dargel Kat. The hull was sprayed this last week. It will take about 2 -3 month process.This rig will be completely customized to fit my family and fishing style. I realize the set up will not be for everyone, and I appreciate that everyone has their own opinion. This thread is not intended for debate however some will undoubtedly try to turn it into that. So check in occasionally if you have a desire to do so.


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Pics


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Pics


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Does it really take 2-3 months for them to get a boat done?


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well Im not sure to be honest with you. They have a lot of work in ahead of them. I'm sure its less than that but I'll just tell myself that so that I wont be so anxious to get it now. I wouldn't doubt if it was way sooner though. They have a great team over at dargel an try their best to deliver peoples dream boat ASAP.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

If they told you, " Next week" it would seem like a year! LOL


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sharp looking


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats! I can't wait to see this boat finished and the numbers with the g2 300. What color combo did you go with for the engine ?


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

No sure yet, probably black, grey and a tad of florescent


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet! Love these boats !

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

9121SS said:


> If they told you, " Next week" it would seem like a year! LOL


Amen to this.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing her come together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Those colors are going to be awesome! I wish I would have done more color.. 

Looking forward to seeing the progress and the performance #'s from that Gen2!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I keep wishing I did that Green with my boat. Its Purdy!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Coming along!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Looking good!!! thanks for the updates


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see the finished product. Looking very good so far.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the color! Looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Good grief that's a great color combo! Congrats on the new boat and awesome job with the color scheme!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I give it up to you guys that run those yellows and lime greens and oranges. It took me a solid month to just wrap my mind around black (back in '09 before every other boat was black)

Gonna be sweet. Those rigs are tanks.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm working on my plan to con you into taking me fishing as I type this. Fantastic looking boat!


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

None! Sorry not till next week. Because if the holidays, everything got backed up


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is the latest update. She coming along nicely!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

She is almost done for the show!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, say hello to my new Dargel KAT 250 HDX aka " The Instigator " it still needs a couple of things to be completed. So it is about 85% done. I cannot wait to get it in the water soon!


----------



## TKash (May 24, 2004)

My gosh


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*WOW !!!! *

*Another show stopping Dargel KAT !!!!!!!!*

*Nice work guys....*


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow that boat is a beast, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

dang that thing is SICK!!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a very nice!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice boat I like the color combo I bet that thing flys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet sled!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweet boat!! Can't wait to see numbers on that engine!!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Trust me! I'm anxious to find out myself. Im hoping to get great numbers out of it!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice top design and light placement.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I wish I could of taken her home already but unfortunately, that's not gonna happen for like another two to three weeks. It's Still Missing A Couple Of Accessories. This is taking forever an it's killing me. Seems like it's been a year! Oh well, as long as things are done right, I dont mind the wait!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Having just taken delivery of my Kat in November, I can assure you that it will be worth the wait. My Kat laughed at the wind conditions at SPI yesterday. Congrats on a beautiful rig.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great looking boat...You are going to love it, mine impresses me more each time I take her out. Cant wait to see the numbers on the finished product!


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

There's some fun waiting to happen


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Simply fantastic. Well done!


----------



## BQ_2010 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ho. Lee. Chit.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Turned out nice looking and you should be proud of it. Only question is the photos on post #15 showing your boat and another off to the side, it looks like they used a chopper gun, not hand laid fiberglass. Just wondering.


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

southbay said:


> Turned out nice looking and you should be proud of it. Only question is the photos on post #15 showing your boat and another off to the side, it looks like they used a chopper gun, not hand laid fiberglass. Just wondering.


Chopped is commonly used in a skin coat to prevent "print through" before the hand laid mat is applied.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

SailandSkiCenter said:


> Chopped is commonly used in a skin coat to prevent "print through" before the hand laid mat is applied.


Really?! Well, that's not a skin coat in the pics. I've been doing glass and composites for 45 years and a hand-laid skin is many times better than chopped since the thickness of chopped varies so much and the exothermic reaction itself causes print through and deformities, where hand laid is consistent. Just an observation, not a criticism.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

southbay said:


> Really?! Well, that's not a skin coat in the pics. I've been doing glass and composites for 45 years and a hand-laid skin is many times better than chopped since the thickness of chopped varies so much and the exothermic reaction itself causes print through and deformities, where hand laid is consistent. Just an observation, not a criticism.


Uhh yeah that is a criticism for sure. You really can't go a week without saying something negative about another boat builder. Maybe a little jealous over Dargels success?


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

southbay said:


> Turned out nice looking and you should be proud of it. Only question is the photos on post #15 showing your boat and another off to the side, it looks like they used a chopper gun, not hand laid fiberglass. Just wondering.


Just to clarify...we do not use chop in our boats. We only hand lay mat and stitched mat in all our boats along with core material. We also foam fill all our models from transom to bow in all areas of the boat under the floor. Some of the other guys just foam fill the stringers, or in some cases over 20' don't foam fill at all. The pic that you are talking about in post #15 is of the back of the boat that just came out of the mold and rolled to the next production building where the fiberglass laminate sticks up above the gelcoat and the glass that covers the transom sticks up as well. The next step is to trim the top of the transom and port and starboard side to install the rear boxes and glass the transom top once trimmed to the correct height.

In the old days, before 2007, we did use a chopper gun. We now still have the guns and use them to wet out the 1.5 ounce mat and stitched mat while we are laying up the hull. Using them to wet out with a dye in the catalyst allows us to visually see that the resin is being catalysed uniformly and at the right percentages. If you notice in some of the first pics in this thread you will see some of the old molds with old chop stuck to the outside of them.

If there is a chopper gun operator that knows what they are doing then using them as a skin coat is just as effective a hand laid mat. Chopped glass has gotten a bad stigma over the years because of manufacturers that don't have the funds to buy one and choose to bash them on public forums like this, also manufacturers that put people behind them that do not know what they are doing, and manufacturers that try to over use chop in areas that it should not be used.

We chose to go to hand laying everything because it was faster and easier to do with the hull layups that we have and also allowed up to not have to worry about the stigma that has been created about chop.

This is post is just another reason that I get very suspicious of people intentions and alterior motives. What happen to the days when people went straight to the source with any questions. We are the oldest family owned and operated manufacturer in the State of Texas and the second oldest in the Nation. There have been a lot of fly by night boat builders over the years that have had their internet following and look where they are now. We have been in the same location building solid quality built boats since 1937. If anyone ever has any questions about the way our boats are manufactured then our phone line is open, 800-749-BOAT or 956-464-2263.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Welp, that ended that......

So anyway, back to reeldeal's badass boat!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

twelfth man said:


> Welp, that ended that......
> 
> So anyway, back to reeldeal's badass boat!


 HaHa yup, but we still need some numbers from a Dargel KAT with the GEN2 ETEC!!!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well said dargel, I stand beside your product 200%. This is why I went with you all (DARGEL). I, as a customer am very pleased with the final product. I am by far, a proud owner of this Dargel 250 Kat AKA " REEL INSTIGATOR." Thank You Cleve, and thank you to all of those over at Dargel whom work hard to make it happen! 

HELLO, DARGEL FAMILY!!! SEE YA'LL AT THE DARGEL TOURNEY OR OUT IN THE WATER!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Why would anyone want to do business with Cougar Marine seeing what their owner says about other boat brands. He will talk down about any boat brand to make his boats seem better. He took a swing at Dargel and Dargel shut him down thank goodness. And now that he's been shut down he won't respond and I'm sure next week he'll be talking down to another builder I'm sure.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

FAR OUT, Gotta love the internet. 
Nice Boat and very well made Dargel!


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Dargel said:


> Just to clarify...we do not use chop in our boats. We only hand lay mat and stitched mat in all our boats along with core material. We also foam fill all our models from transom to bow in all areas of the boat under the floor. Some of the other guys just foam fill the stringers, or in some cases over 20' don't foam fill at all. The pic that you are talking about in post #15 is of the back of the boat that just came out of the mold and rolled to the next production building where the fiberglass laminate sticks up above the gelcoat and the glass that covers the transom sticks up as well. The next step is to trim the top of the transom and port and starboard side to install the rear boxes and glass the transom top once trimmed to the correct height.
> 
> In the old days, before 2007, we did use a chopper gun. We now still have the guns and use them to wet out the 1.5 ounce mat and stitched mat while we are laying up the hull. Using them to wet out with a dye in the catalyst allows us to visually see that the resin is being catalysed uniformly and at the right percentages. If you notice in some of the first pics in this thread you will see some of the old molds with old chop stuck to the outside of them.
> 
> ...


Good response. The "material sticking up" does look like chopped glass. And as you must know, finding a chopper gun operator who won't be thinking about his date that night or whatever and spraying down a perfect skin is as rare as a Texas Jacalope. Tight lines!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Why would anyone want to do business with Cougar Marine seeing what their owner says about other boat brands. He will talk down about any boat brand to make his boats seem better. He took a swing at Dargel and Dargel shut him down thank goodness. And now that he's been shut down he won't respond and I'm sure next week he'll be talking down to another builder I'm sure.


X2


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

That is one awesome rig !!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Any updates on this boats performance #'s?


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes, they recorded 58 to 59 mph. However, conditions were kinda bad an was not ran in shallow water but at the arroyo river. Should get better hopefully on shallower waters. However, still pretty good for this fully decked out monster. I say that G2 is pretty legit.


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

Reeldeal16 said:


> Yes, they recorded 58 to 59 mph. However, conditions were kinda bad an was not ran in shallow water but at the arroyo river. Should get better hopefully on shallower waters. However, still pretty good for this fully decked out monster. I say that G2 is pretty legit.


What prop were you running? We are having trouble trying to find a prop for a 250 Kat and 300 Verado that will bite because it produces so much torque.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Reeldeal16 said:


> Yes, they recorded 58 to 59 mph. However, conditions were kinda bad an was not ran in shallow water but at the arroyo river. Should get better hopefully on shallower waters. However, still pretty good for this fully decked out monster. I say that G2 is pretty legit.


Id say you are right about the G2 being legit. 58-59 mph on that monster with a T-top is pretty quick! Awesome looking boat btw.


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

I really don't know an I don't want to make up a number on the prop. I don't know much about them an I just left it to dargel on that. So personally, I would ask dargel on prop selection.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

SailandSkiCenter said:


> What prop were you running? We are having trouble trying to find a prop for a 250 Kat and 300 Verado that will bite because it produces so much torque.


I haven't done that boat/motor setup but have some ideas. Message email or call and we can work on it.


----------



## Kbrede2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Reel Deal16, Awesome looking boat. I was able to lay eyes and hands on it at the boat show. Good thing it was under contract, my buddy was ready to whip out the check book when he saw it, and deal with the wife later. LOL Couldn't get him away from it for 2 hours! Congratulations again! See you on the water.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

SailandSkiCenter said:


> What prop were you running? We are having trouble trying to find a prop for a 250 Kat and 300 Verado that will bite because it produces so much torque.


A Rev4 should have plenty of bite for that setup


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you, wish I had the boat already. Unfortunately, it's still at the shop an not yet delivered. It feels like eternity since I've ordered the boat since July of last year. I've added a couple of things to it but haven't had a chance to enjoy it yet. Hopefully I get my boat sometime this week or year lol.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

What a dream rig! I'd be found sitting in a chair in the driveway all glazey-eyed...just staring at it with little red hearts floating out of my head!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Dang I thought you had it out running? How long has it been from the boat show?


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

It's been about a month an a 1/2 since the boat show!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! whats not finished on it?


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Was waiting a part for the gps. The transducer was on back order. An idk what else. I've called a couple of times an supposedly thats the hold up. Not to happy about it but I just want things to get done properly an I'm trusting them to do that. I just feel like they are taking there time with my boat but i could be wrong. I don't want to assume anything else.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What dealer?

I bought one from Waypoint and they jumped right on it.


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dargel


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dude, it's fishing season!! Go get that sweet rig and take it back for the transducer/gps later. It's been like 8 months??? Heck, have them mail it all to you when it gets in, and I'll help install those two thing a for you, couple hours. You need to get that bad boy wet!!


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

I know, I've call an called but it's seems like it's not there fault that it's not here. I want the boat to be completely done an not have to worry about that later. Hopefully, by this week they will be done. I'm trying to be patient with them. They are a great reputable company an I would hope that they are trying their best to complete my boat.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Do you have an update? Interested to see how you like the 300 G2 on the KAT. Any issues? Have you found a good prop for this combo? I'm considering this engine on a KAT as well.


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm 99% I saw that boat at matagorda harbor on the 4th so I'm assuming he finally got it lol


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I am sure he has the boat.....I am almost positive as well I saw it at the Dargel Tourney this year. Its been a few months of running and wanted to see what props have worked for it and how the big KAT handles with that engine


----------



## Reeldeal16 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well as far as numbers go, the boat is running well an I am still working with props an better numbers. At first the boat ran 57 to 59 to mph but hole shot wasn't there. Now I have good hole shot but lost lots of speed an running 50 to 51 mph. So boats running great. However, still working with finding the right prop.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Reeldeal16 said:


> Well as far as numbers go, the boat is running well an I am still working with props an better numbers. At first the boat ran 57 to 59 to mph but hole shot wasn't there. Now I have good hole shot but lost lots of speed an running 50 to 51 mph. So boats running great. However, still working with finding the right prop.


Thanks for the update. Hopefully with some more of these engines on KATS they can get a prop lined out that works well for both hole shot and speed.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Reeldeal16 said:


> Well, say hello to my new Dargel KAT 250 HDX aka " The Instigator " it still needs a couple of things to be completed. So it is about 85% done. I cannot wait to get it in the water soon!


Wow, I've only gotten to the post with the first finished pictures but I can't wait until reading the rest to say how AWESOME that boat looks. One of the coolest boats I've seen this year, and I'm usually a bigger boat type person. Dang, that boat with a 300! Hold on! That is going to be so much fun (hopefully later in this thread it didn't sink or something  )


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Any pics of the finished product?


----------



## DelacroixDevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, what's up? I wanted to see how the owner of the new Dargel Kat liked its performance, hole shot, speed, etc. Any pics? Video?


----------



## unclefester (Sep 20, 2016)

I sure like the look of those gen-2 Evinrude motors !!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

unclefester said:


> I sure like the look of those gen-2 Evinrude motors !!


It's either a love em or hate em for most, all i know is they are some strong running motors.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*G2*

Its like a new body style on a pickup . I hated it initially. Now it's growing on me a bit . I do love the plethora of color options . I had an Etec on my last boat and it performed flawlessly . I went w/ a four stroke almost solely because I got tired of adding oil . I love the new motor, but I did do a bit of second guessing initially .


----------

